# Brandungsangeln in Sassnitz auf Rügen



## Berliner_Angler (27. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich werde kommendes Wochenende ein Wochenende in Sassnitz auf Rügen verbringen. Wo kann ich denn meine Künste im Brandungsangeln dort/in der Nähe von Sassnitz ausprobieren? (Ich bin Anfänger)

Danke für jeden Tipp!!

Beste Grüße
Berliner_Angler


----------



## Köppi67 (28. März 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Sassnitz auf Rügen*

Hallo Berliner Angler,

da keiner antwortet möchte ich mich "erbarmen". Vorweg, in Sassnitz war ich bis jetzt 2 x angeln, davon 1 x Brandungsangeln.
Wir waren damals zum Brandungsangeln hinterm Campingplatz Drewoldke (hinter Juliusruh), allerdings ohne Erfolg. Damals herrschte auch starker Wind (naja, zumindest für uns Landratten). Bisserkennung war kaum möglich.
Einfacher von Sassnitz aus wäre das Brandungsangeln unterhalb des Hafens Mukran. Dort geht es aber sehr flach rein, ohne Wathosen hat man 
keine Chance.
Hier hatte ich mit meinem Sohnemann zumindest kleine Flundern geblinkert. War recht kurzweilig, aber halt nichts zählbares.
Ansonsten waren wir auf der Seebrücke und angelten auf Plattfisch. Einige maßige Flundern konnten wir überlisten. Mein Großer fing dort sogar einen
maßigen Dorsch. Geangelt haben wir ab 19.30 Uhr.
Zur Zeit ist die Mole aber gesperrt (wg. Baufälligkeit), zumindest meines Wissens nach - Kumpel war letztes Jahr im Herbst dort.

Weitere Infos findest du auf der Seite www.angeln-ruegen.de. Die gehört zum Angelladen vor Binz, dort kann man auch Köder etc. kaufen.
Gruß Köppi67


----------



## tozi (29. März 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Sassnitz auf Rügen*

Hallo,
der Einfachheit halber hier nur der Link: https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=315289


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (29. März 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Sassnitz auf Rügen*

Von der Hafenmole geht auch was. Such mal hier durchs Forum mit den Stichworten "sassnitz mole". Da müsste was kommen.

Björn


----------



## Berliner_Angler (30. März 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Sassnitz auf Rügen*

Hallo @Köppi67, @tozi und @Bjoern_Dx,
vielen lieben Dank für Eure Tipps!
Die Hafenmole scheint tatsächlich ganz gut zu sein. Lt. Hafenbedingungen darf dort sogar geangelt werden (zur Aussenseite, wo die Boote nicht kreuzen). Bin mal gespannt, was dabei rum kommt.

Ich berichte dann kommende Woche ;-)

Beste Grüße und allen ein fischreiches Wochenende!
Berliner_Angler


----------



## Köppi67 (30. März 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Sassnitz auf Rügen*

Jou Berliner Angler,

dann hau rein und Petri Heil! #h
Bericht nach Rückkehr wäre super.

Noch ein kleiner kulinarischer Tip:

Wenn du in Sassnitz gut essen willst, lohnt sich ein Besuch in
der Altstadt-Brasserie.

Besser als Gastmahl des Meeres. Einfach die Promenade entlang bis zur Seebrücke, dort nach der Seebrücke links rauf und noch ca. 300 m zu gehen.
Hier haben wir uns immer vor dem anstrengenden Nachtangeln gestärkt!#g


----------



## tozi (3. April 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Sassnitz auf Rügen*

Hallo,
für Autofahrer, die nicht wissen, wo parken in Sassnitz,
das neue Parkhaus (seit April 2015) in der Kurve der Hafenabfahrt ist sehr zu empfehlen. Von 6.00 bis 18.00 Uhr nur 6 Euro. Man ist von dort in 5 Minuten im Hafen
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## anzip (4. April 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Sassnitz auf Rügen*

Seebrücke ist schon seit Monaten gesperrt.
Hafenmohle Seeseite? Wie willst du einen Fisch landen ohne dir den Hals zu brechen?
Unterhalb Mukran auf Flunder geht immer, sonst sieht es hier nicht so rosig aus was Brandungsangeln betrifft.


----------



## Berliner_Angler (4. April 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Sassnitz auf Rügen*

Moin Leute!
Brandungsangeln war am Wochenende leider nicht. Unsere Wattwürmer waren nicht mehr fit (obwohl wir sie erst Freitag in Stralsund gekauft hatten), daher sind wir zum Heringsangeln übergegangen 
Das lief dafür sehr gut (22 Heringe in 45 min.).



Die Hafenmole in Sassnitz ist übrigens seeeehr lang. Wer also viel zum mitnehmen hat, sollte sich das überlegen. Vom tragen bekommt man sonst XXL-Arme ;-)


----------



## exstralsunder (5. April 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Sassnitz auf Rügen*



Berliner_Angler schrieb:


> Die Hafenmole in Sassnitz ist übrigens seeeehr lang. Wer also viel zum mitnehmen hat, sollte sich das überlegen. Vom tragen bekommt man sonst XXL-Arme ;-)



1450 Meter...:q


----------



## ProRobert (13. April 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Sassnitz auf Rügen*

Moin moin, 

es gibt doch auch schöne Brandungsangelstellen am Ende von Sassnitz!

@Berliner_Angler wo wart ihr auf Hering?

Lg

Die Angelkaoten auch bei YouTube


----------



## Berliner_Angler (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Sassnitz auf Rügen*

Hey Robert,

ich war in Stralsund am 02.04. direkt an der Hafenmauer. Eigentlich hatte ich das gar nicht vor, aber als ich die vielen Angler ringsherum sah und feststellte, dass es nicht lange dauert, einen Hering zu fangen, habe ich für 45 min. mal schnell meine Rute ausgepackt.. und bin mit 22 Heringen im Gepäck dann nach Hause gefahren 

Hier eine kurze Zusammenfassung davon [mit Video]:
https://goo.gl/A4mZg3


Viele Grüße
Berliner_Angler


----------

